# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  RTL dnevnik - dojenje

## Vodenjak

Upravo je bilo na dnevniku o važnosti dojenja, te je postavljeno pitanje _Što mislite o dojenju u javnosti?_ Rezultate tj. najzanimljivije odgovore objaviti će u večernjim vjestima u 23:30.

----------


## Vodenjak

Zaboravih, ivarica  :Heart:

----------


## frenki26

Gledala sam, super!
Samo nije mi jasno tko to ocjenjuje rodilišta, pretstavnici UNICEF-a?

----------


## Paulita

Baš me interesiraju rezultati

----------


## makita

I mene

----------


## koalica

I mene, nadam se da neću zaspat   :Grin:

----------


## Paulita

Ja ih propustila....ahhhh

----------


## makita

Ja zaspala  :Embarassed:  
Šta je bilo?
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## koalica

:Laughing:   Jel itko gledao??? (i ja zaspala)

----------


## kloklo

Moja optimistična narav u ovom slučaju će sasvim zakazati, bojim se da će, kao i obično, rezultati biti poražavajući tj. da će većina ljudi glasovati da je dojenje u javnosti bljak   :Sad:

----------


## fegusti

Izgleda da nitko nije vidio epilog tj. rezultate glasanja.

Čisto da se nadovežem na temu...
Danas me u gradu presreo novinar Istra News-a s pitanje "što mislim o dojenju u javnosti?".
"Sve najbolje. Kada se može u javnosti dijete hraniti iz bočice ili teglice, zašto jednako normalno i prihvatljivo ne bi bilo i dojenje u javnosti." - rekoh. 
On zapisao i slikao me. Kaže da mu je to najteži dio zadatka jer mu ljudi još nekako i hoće dati izjavu, ali kad ih pita za ime i želi ih fotografirati - svi se naglo postide!
Novine izlaze sljedeću srijedu (ako sam dobro zapamtila).

----------


## inga

fegusti,   :Love:

----------


## spock

Joj, tak me zanimaju rezultati te ankete. Pa šta stvarno nitko nije ostao budan?

----------

